# what to do?



## Zack3537 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello everyone out there. Need a little help . Where do I start.


----------



## Txmason (Dec 2, 2010)

Zack3537 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone out there. Need a little help . Where do I start.



Welcome Brother Zack! I'm Jerry from San Jacinto Lodge #106 in Willis, Texas and my home lodge, Howard Lodge in Cape Cod,MA.  The first step is to introduce yourself over in the new members area you can this is on the forum. Take time, and browse the site there are lots of wonderful topics being discussed and bought to light. What lodge do you hail from? Have a great day!


----------



## Zack3537 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Jerry forvthe info.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 2, 2010)

Zack3537,

Welcome to Masons of Texas! We will be happy to assist you in any way that we can, if you would like a mentor assigned to you for more "personal" contact just let us know.


----------



## Zack3537 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bro. Stewart said:
			
		

> Zack3537,
> 
> Welcome to Masons of Texas! We will be happy to assist you in any way that we can, if you would like a mentor assigned to you for more "personal" contact just let us know.



Yes sir I would like that. Sorry Bro Stewart it took so long to get back to you . Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Zack3537 (Dec 14, 2010)

How do I know what lodge I'm from.


----------



## Zack3537 (Dec 14, 2010)

*hi everyone*

I have alot of qustions . I feel lucky to be part of something so great.


----------



## Zack3537 (Dec 14, 2010)

*I want to work*

What do I have to do to be and active mason. I'm so ready


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 14, 2010)

So, you are looking for a lodge to join?  If that is the case, ther Grand Lodge of Texas website has a Lodge Locator which you can use to see the lodges in your area. http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/lodgelocator  You can search by city, county, or other options.  Once you find a lodge or couple of lodge near you, click on the link to that lodge and it will provide you contact information for that lodge.  Use that information to talk to them and ask them about coming by to visit with them.  We always enjoy meeting with new people and are you usually excited to answer whatever questions you may have.  After you have decided which lodge you most want to join, ask them for a petition to join the lodge.  They will provide one for you, and that will get you started.

In the meantime, feel free to ask questions here or in PM's.  We are always happy to help.


----------



## JTM (Dec 14, 2010)

While I appreciate your enthusiasm, and encourage it, I have merged the three threads.


----------



## dhouseholder (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: I want to work*



Zack3537 said:


> What do I have to do to be and active mason. I'm so ready


 
First thing you have to do, which is usually the hardest part, is to walk into your local lodge and introduce yourself. The rest is easy.


----------

